# Favorite Gulp Product



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

Just wondering what styles and colors members have the most success with?


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

New Penny Shrimp


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

New penny crazy legs jerk shad, nuclear chicken jerk shad


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

new penny shrimp and electric chicken shrimp and electric chicken shad


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

New Penny Shrimp. period.


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for responses


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nuclear Chicken and Camo Jerkshad


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

camo shrimp


----------



## Inshoreslayer24 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nuclear chicken 3inch shrimp and nuclear chicken jerk shad.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

5" new penny jerk shad!



then 3" nuke chicken shrimp


----------



## DVR6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Another vote for New Penny Shrimp. Size 3" is good for the bay.


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

New Penny Shrimp


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Low light, clear water...Pearl.


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>Nuclear Chicken and Camo Jerkshad... better than any other live bait. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

watermelon goby, never seen that one before, have ya jeremy?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned it but I like the new penny shrimp!!oke


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

new penny and natural 3" shrimp. I've also had luck with gulp's 8" natural eels for ling. Its a hell of alot cheaper than live eels, they're at 3.50 a piece.


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

i have been catching a lot more fish w/ the 5 inch jerk baits rigged weedless in saphire blue.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nuclear chicken jerkshads and 3 inch new penny shrimp


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *southern approach (5/28/2009)*i have been catching a lot more fish w/ the 5 inch jerk baits rigged weedless in saphire blue.


that's a good combo right there. use that same rig with the chartruese pepper neon jerk bait and i bet you'll love it too.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

pearl white jerk shad and 3" new penny shrimp


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

nuclear chicken and new penny 3"shrimp


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

nuclear chicken


----------

